# Review - New Arrival! Corsair Carbide 500R



## BassAddict

Hello everyone! I bought this Corsair Carbide 500R, and I am VERY impressed so far! I haven't had the chance to put my build into it yet, but I am anxious  

The reason I bought this case is because of the innovative features over my Antec 1200. Even though the 500R is a Mid tower, it is only 2 inches shorter and .3 inches narrower than my 1200, and it packs full tower functionality! Also, it was made for compatibility with the H100 CPU cooler, which will sit on top of the case with the removal of the cover mesh.

The overall feel to the case is that it is well built! 
- Both side panels protrude for the use of cable management ease on one side, and for the use of larger CPU air coolers on the other side.
- The HDD bays are removable, which will support very long video cards, and provide better airflow throughout the case.
- The top cover mesh just "clicks" open with a push on the middle of the mesh toward the front of the case.
- It has a bottom mounted PSU (A must for me)
- It has a built in 3 speed fan controller and a built in On/Off switch for the fan LED's

Keep in mind: There will be more photos to come! This is just the initial phase of the review.

EDIT: For some reason, I can only upload 5 photos..

EDIT II: There are some photos that I wanted uploaded, but I am unable to properly load them with my photo limit imposed. Maybe I should take lower res photos? I started with 12 MP and moved all the way down to 1.3 MP (What these photos were taken with) The res of the photos are 960x1280. Size ranging from 112KB to around 216KB.. Do I have to provide even lower res photos to load more?

EDIT III: I am also new to reviewing in general.. Take it easy on me!

*Edit IV: This is an update (09/28/2011): You can view all of the photos taken here: Computer Forum public photos - BassAddict. I wanted to give an update on the cooling performance and setup. So far, my ambient temps went from 35-38*C (Antec 1200) to 23-26*C (500R). I believe the main reason was because the lack of good cable management in the 1200, and for the fact that the bay is removable..

I ended up using two of the case fans from the 1200. I placed one fan next to the PSU as an intake, drawing air from the bottom of the case, and the other fan as an intake on top of the case next to the H50 to provide airflow over the Memory modules.

One thing that I noticed (not sure if I am exactly correct about it though) is that the Antec fans seem to have more CFM than the Corsair fans. Also, the 200mm case fan on the side of the case on the mesh doesn't feel like it is producing the cooling that I was hoping for, and so, I might take that fan out and replace it with two 120mm or 140mm fans or the 230mm from the 1200 case. Also, I might replace all of the fans in the case with the Antec fans. Or, I will buy all new case fans with 75 CFM or higher. I am just picky about my air cooling, and so, you can take this little tid bit with a grain of salt 

Basically, the only con that I found with the case is that the all of the screws that were holding something together were over-tightened, and had flat threads on one half of every single screw.. They must have been in a hurry with these new cases. Luckily, I have a Tool and Die background, and I had a tapping set to re-tap the screws 

Here is a list of the Pro's and Con's that I came up with:

Pros: I would like to start out by saying that the whole concept and design of the case is down right awesome!

- Installation of a CPU liquid cooler H50 (Supports H100) was flawless! The top cover mesh opens with a "click" by pushing down the center toward the front of case.

- The HDD bays are completely tool-less. There are plastic round pins to simulate a screw. Just pop in the drive and push it into the bay.

- The 5.25" Optical bays are also tool-less. It is literally push in and it snaps into place.. Easy!

- The HDD bays are removable for greater airflow and higher customization.

- The cable management... IS. Awesome! The right panel (motherboard side) protrudes enough to allow for greater cable management. The grommets add a classy look, as well.

- So far, I have 6 intake fans (two on top, two in front, one on bottom next to PSU, and one on side of mesh panel with one exhaust fan to create positive air pressure.

- My overall ambient temps have been lowered thanks to the cable management, and bay removal.

- The stock fan lights can be turned on and off via a button in front of the case.

- There were extra screws, standoff's, and what-not included

Cons: - Every single screw that was holding something in, was over-tightened.. The threads were flat on one side of every screw. Even on the thumb screws.*

-------------------------------------------



*This is where the H50 to H100 is compatible. It would sit here with the fans exhausting into or out of the case, depending on, what you prefer.*


*As you can see, the side panel mesh comes with a 200+ mm fan, but there are various locations that are pre-built into the mesh paneling for 120 to 140 mm fans.*


*Here is the side shot inside the case. I took the middle HDD bay out to show the room for very long video cards, and better airflow at the same time! Also, the case comes with pre-installed motherboard stand-off's! Antec? Are you taking notes?

There is also a box of extra screws and stuff for the case in a white box in the lower HDD bay. Also, the HDD bays are SDD compatible.*













*Placing the H50 CPU cooler on top of the case*





*My thermal paste came out a little sloppy.. It has been sitting on the shelf for over 2 years though.. My rice sized drop turned into a sloppy mess of mush, but my temps are idle at 26*C and 50*C load, so I'm happy!*





*The H50 is installed! The fan is exhausting into the case, which I am not too happy about, but my temps are Ok for now. When I get the H100, I will have the fans exhaust out of the case, and just leave the cover mesh off.*





*120 mm intake fan is installed next to the H50*





*Inside view of the fan setup*





*This fan will reside next to the PSU*





*I have my HDD installed on the bottom tray of the case. There was no need for screws! Just place the HDD into the HDD tray, and put the tabs of the dummy screws into the holes of the HDD. Easy *





*My Antec HCG-900 PSU is attached to the case..*





*Right side view of the cable management behind the motherboard..*





*Photo of the cable management so far..*





*All cables are routed through the grommet above the 120 mm fan*





*Installed the PCI-e connecters to the GTX260*





*The.. Computer Runs! The battle over Static Electricity was won by BassAddict!*





*And, here's my sign.. *


----------



## skidude

From what I've seen from Corsair cases, they are nothing but quality. When I get sick of my Storm Scout (which will probably be a while ) I'll probably shell out the money for a nice Corsair full tower.


----------



## claptonman

Very nice, love corsair cases, but like skidude, I love my coolermaster too. Definitely wanna hear a full review after you build it.


----------



## skidude

Yeah, please post pics of the building/cable management process.


----------



## linkin

Very nice! We don't get those until next month in Australia... sad, as I want one!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Added more photos with the process of the the computer build!


----------



## skidude

I don't see any new pictures


----------



## BassAddict

skidude said:


> I don't see any new pictures



Can you see them now? I added the pictures last night, and then I added the captions about 15 minutes ago. I have been having a helluva time messing with the photos.

E: There should be around 20 photos in total, because that is the maximum I am allowed on this thread I guess..


----------



## skidude

I can only see the ones you originally posted showing the unboxing of the case. Maybe put them in a new post?


----------



## BassAddict

I noticed that my photo album was on private mode. I switched it to public. If that didn't work, then I will post them in another post to see if that makes a difference


----------



## skidude

Yep, that fixed it. Looks great man, what a nice case for cable management/cooling. I want


----------



## BassAddict

I provided an update to the original post. Included a link to all photo via public album, because the Thread doesn't like over 20 pics. Enjoy the review and pics! I have High res pictures to come later on!


----------



## claptonman

Very, very nice. I'll have to post pics of my new build also.


----------



## WiL11o6

I recently bought this case and I know this is a stupid question, but how do I install the standoffs if they are needed? I have an ASUS P8Z68-V. My case only came with 4 standoffs and 9 motherboard screws.


----------



## BurningSkyline

I'm a fan of white cases so this looks very appealing to me  Although I'd rather have a 600T White, I just wish it wasn't so damn expensive.


----------



## Ankur

Do the mesh with dust filters avoid the dust settling into the case?


----------



## linkin

Can you take a picture of where the front panel cables come from? It seems like they come through the top 5.25" bay which seems... stupid. Could you tell me where they source from? Because buying this case and not being able to use the top 5.25" bay would be a pain.


----------



## BassAddict

Hello! I haven't been on for awhile.. I've been a little pre-occupied. But, I am here now! 



WiL11o6 said:


> I recently bought this case and I know this is a stupid question, but how do I install the standoffs if they are needed? I have an ASUS P8Z68-V. My case only came with 4 standoffs and 9 motherboard screws.



There is an external threaded screw on one end, and an internal thread on the other end. All you have to do it turn the external threaded end of the standoff in the case. Preferably, tighten it with a little crescent wrench.. Just a tad though

My case came with all of the black standoff's already pre-installed. Also, in the white box that was located in the HDD bay, there were 4 more standoff's. 

Did your case not come with pre-installed standoff's?



BurningSkyline said:


> I'm a fan of white cases so this looks very appealing to me  Although I'd rather have a 600T White, I just wish it wasn't so damn expensive.



I've helped a friend build a computer in a 600T, and I was very impressed with the case. It looked good, and that is what I was set on. But, then this case came out and I wanted to try it out because I already worked with the 600T, and I knew the 500R would be just as flexible. So, I went with something new and different!



Ankur said:


> Do the mesh with dust filters avoid the dust settling into the case?



The dust filters do a great job with the dust, so far I have not had any problems. The dust on the fans in the pics are all cleaned up now, and everything looks purdy 



linkin said:


> Can you take a picture of where the front panel cables come from? It seems like they come through the top 5.25" bay which seems... stupid. Could you tell me where they source from? Because buying this case and not being able to use the top 5.25" bay would be a pain.



Yeah not a problem.. I don't know off the top of my head where they come out of, but I believe they come out of the top of the case above the top 5.25. Either way, I will take a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah i have the 600T, nice case.


----------

